# Anlage eines Ententeichs



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Liebe Teichprofis,

ich hoffe hier auf eine Hilfestellung, da unsere drei Laufenten seit vorgestern nicht mehr in den am Haus gelegenen Bach können und wir nun dringend in unserem Garten eine Wasserstelle anlegen müssen. 

Der Teich soll einen Durchmesser haben von 3-4 m. Zur Tiefe: So wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig, mindestens 50 cm. 
Der Zufluss und Abfluss erfolgt über einen Bach. So hoffen wir, einen Kreislauf ohne Filteranlage schaffen zu können (siehe Foto 1, Bachzugang in der Ecke oben links. Zwischen der Wasseroberfläche des Bachs und unserem Grundstücksniveau liegen circa 2 m Höhenunterschied).
Am Rand soll der Teich terrassenförmig aufgebaut sein, damit die __ Enten gut ein- und aussteigen und auch etwas schnäbeln und gründeln können. 

Am wichtigsten ist vermutlich bei der Auswahl der Pumpe, dass das Wasser regelmäßig gewechselt wird. Gerade Ablagerungen am Boden eines Ententeichs (viel Kot mit potentiellen Krankheitserregern und eingebrachter Schlamm) müssen abtransportiert werden. 
Im Winter muss die Pumpe im Dauerbetrieb laufen können, um das Zufrieren des Teiches zu verhindern.
Vielleicht sind für diese Anforderungen auch zwei Pumpen notwendig? Dazu habe ich schon viel hier im Forum und auch im Internet gelesen, bin schon richtig konfus ;-)

Auf Wasserpflanzen müssen wir keine Rücksicht nehmen, die haben bei den Enten ohnehin keine Chance. 

Die Untere Wasserbehörde fragt zudem im Rahmen der Genehmigung an
* wie oft wir den Wasseraustausch beabsichtigen
* welche Pumpenanlage wir einsetzen werden
* auf welche Art und Weise wie die Entnahme- und Einleitstelle im Bach herstellen
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps zu den ersten beiden Punkten geben?
An dem Bachzugang liegen bereits Rohre, durch die das Regenwasser von unserem Dach in den Bach geleitet wird. Kann man diese Rohre auch für das Abwasser des Teiches verwenden (siehe Foto 2)?

Ich danke euch vorab, auch im Namen unserer Laufis Olli, Emma und Lotte!
Viele Grüße aus Köln

Silke


----------



## Sven S. (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Silke,
ich eröffne einfach mal den Reigen mit ein paar Gedanken und Vorschlägen.
Wobei erstmal sicherlich mehr fragen entstehen

Wieviel Geld möchte man investieren
wieviel Zeit möchte man selber mit der Instandhaltung verbringen, wenn man nicht soviel Geld ausgeben möchte
wie weit entfernt liegt der Bach
Fangen wir mal von hinten an: Das Wasser würde ich vielleicht gar nicht zwingend zurück in den Bach schicken, sondern es im Garten selber nutzen( kommt natürlich auf deine Genehmigung an insofern du überhaupt eine brauchst) der Rücklauf liegt laut Bild oberhalb der Wasserkante was schon mal so oder so mindestens zwei Pumpen erforderlich
macht( Frischwasser-Abwasser) Das Abwasser würde ich vielleicht über ein,zwei Bodenabläufe in eine eingebuddelte Regentonne mit Magerbeton (MV1:8)  verstärken, und dann zurück zum Bach oder in den Garten. Als Pumpe würde ich eine Tauchpumpe die eine großen Korndurchmesser durchlässt verbauen. Der Zulauf sollte man sich mal die Pumpenkennlinien Saugseitig ansehen, aber ich denke hier kommt ein Hauswasserwerk am ehesten Sinn(Frage 3).
Zum Wasserwechsel läßt sich schwer etwas sagen da es wahrscheinlich immer recht trüb sein wird. Kenne das von einem Bekannten der wechselt einmal im Jahr zu Weihnachten wenn du verstehst was ich meine und das ist schon ziemlich da __ Enten sehr viel Dreck eintragen, würde fürs Amt aber auf jeden Fall weniger als mehr angeben.
Die Zu,- und Abgänge würde ich einfach versuchen durch die vorhanden Rohre zu steuern. Ist der im Bild2 rechte Kanal sogar noch frei? Das Rohr im linken Teil ist wo und wie angeschlossen? reicht vielleicht schon ein Y Kg-Rohr? Man müßte die Verbindungen besser kennen Vielleicht läßt sich da ja von deiner Seite aus noch was machen bzw. genauer beschreiben.
Ich hoffe ich hab nicht mehr Fragen als Antworten aufgeworfen und würde dich bitten die Fragen zu beantworten das man dir noch detaillierter helfen kann.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Sven,
Dankeschön für deine schnelle Antwort!

Zu deiner Frage 1 und 2:
Ich möchte nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Wichtig ist mir, dass die __ Enten in ihrem Wasser gesund bleiben. Und ich bin auch bereit, für weniger Aufwand bezüglich des Wasserwechsels jetzt mehr Geld auszugeben, also: Je weniger Instandhaltung, desto besser! Ich habe mir (noch) keine Obergrenze für die Investition gesetzt.

Zu deiner Frage 3:
Von der Mitte des Teiches bis zu der Ecke oben links (Bachzugang, Wasseroberfläche ca. 2 Meter tiefer) sind es circa 9 m.

Das Wasser muss ich leider wieder zurück in den Bach leiten, sonst bekomme ich keine Genehmigung. Kann man das nicht so machen, dass das Wasser über einen Überlauf und ohne Pumpe wieder in den Bach zurückgeleitet wird? Und warum muss ich dafür eine Regentonne verbuddeln? Reicht dafür nicht einfach ein Schlauch?

Das rechte Rohr der Bachzuleitung ist mit einem Betonpfropfen zugemacht. Wir leiten also von zwei Dachrinnen in das linke der beiden Rohre unser Regenwasser. War eben im Bach und habe ein Foto gemacht.

Du schreibst, dass du eine Tauchpumpe empfiehlst. Meinst du eine Schlammpumpe? Zu dieser hatte ich gelesen, dass sie nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist. Somit müsste ich mir dann zumindest für den Winter was anderes einfallen lassen. Dann möchte ich ja das Wasser zirkulieren lassen, damit es nicht zufriert. Könntest du mir konkret etwas zu dem Hauswasserwerk sagen? Dann bin ich ja bezüglich meiner Auskunftspflicht der Stadt gegenüber schon ein gutes Stück weiter!

Du merkst an meinen Fragen, das Pumpen-Thema ist mir ziemlich fremd ;-)

Schönen Dank an dich!
Silke


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)




----------



## Sven S. (19. Jan. 2020)

Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Je weniger Instandhaltung, desto besser!


Die Antwort reicht ja schon
Bei einem Überlauf mußt du höher als der Einlauf deines Rohres (Bild2) was du sicherlich mit dem Aushub erreichen kannst, ist aber Geschmackssache in Sachen Optik.
Dann bleibt aber immer noch das Problem der Verschmutzung am Boden und die ist sicherlich nicht unerheblich.
Die Tonne ist als Schmutzfänger für den Bodenablauf gedacht, da sammelt sich dann der Schmutz vom Teichgrund.
Das" Leerrohr" Bild2 rechts würde ich als Zulauf nutzen und ein 1 Zoll Rohr durchschieben was mit der Pumpe verbunden wird wie du schon schreibst.
Man kann sie sicherlich auch nehmen wenn sie schon belegt ist hätte da schon eine Idee, sollten uns aber darüber unterhalten wenn näheres feststeht.
Zum Thema Winter und Pumpen mache ich mir mal Gedanken und meld mich nochmal.


----------



## Sven S. (19. Jan. 2020)

oder ist das Wasser was dort einfließt auf deinem Bild.


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Du schreibst:
Dann bleibt aber immer noch das Problem der Verschmutzung am Boden und die ist sicherlich nicht unerheblich.
Die Tonne ist als Schmutzfänger für den Bodenablauf gedacht, da sammelt sich dann der Schmutz vom Teichgrund.

Ich darf das Wasser so, wie es vom Teichboden / aus dem Teich kommt, in den Bach leiten. Das macht doch dann die Tonne überflüssig, oder?

Die beiden Rohre auf dem letzten Bild sind definitiv ganz trocken, und in den rechten ist Beton. Habe noch versucht, ihn zu lösen. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Es könnte aber auch mal sein, wenn der Bach Hochwasser hat, dass die Rohre unter Wasser sind.

Danke fürs Gedanken machen!


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> oder ist das Wasser was dort einfließt auf deinem Bild.


Falls du damit das erste Bild meinst: Nein, die blaue Linie, die oben links in die Ecke führt, soll den zu schaffenden Zufluss/Abfluss vom Teich in den Bach darstellen.


----------



## DbSam (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Silke,

nicht so einfach, Deine Anforderung ...



Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Der Zufluss und Abfluss erfolgt über einen Bach. ... Zwischen der Wasseroberfläche des Bachs und unserem Grundstücksniveau liegen circa 2 m Höhenunterschied.  ...
> Im Winter muss die Pumpe im Dauerbetrieb laufen können, um das Zufrieren des Teiches zu verhindern. ...
> Gerade Ablagerungen am Boden eines Ententeichs (viel Kot mit potentiellen Krankheitserregern und eingebrachter Schlamm) müssen abtransportiert werden.





Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Das Wasser muss ich leider wieder zurück in den Bach leiten, sonst bekomme ich keine Genehmigung. Kann man das nicht so machen, dass das Wasser über einen Überlauf und ohne Pumpe wieder in den Bach zurückgeleitet wird?



Denkbar wären folgende Punkte, hier stichpunktartig zusammengefasst:

Eine Pumpe für die Frischwasserzufuhr.
Entweder ansaugend oder in der Entnahmestelle im Bach platzieren.
Fördermenge elektronisch regelbar. Dies wäre für den Dauerbetrieb bei Frost von Vorteil und würde Kosten sparen.
Einen Vorschlag bezüglich Typ (wegen gewünschter Regelung) habe ich noch nicht, muss man nachschauen.
Um die Leitungsverluste zu minieren ist hier mindestens ein 2''-Schlauch/Rohr unbedingt erforderlich.

Wegen der zu erwartenden Menge an Dreck, würde ich für für den Bodenablauf einen Luftheber vom Typ "Tschechendose" vorschlagen.
Vorteil vom "Tscheche": Ansaugung von unten, kein toter Bereich

Bei einem Luftheber sollten im Regelfall keine  Verstopfungen auftreten.
Dieser wird zeitgesteuert betrieben.
(Noch energiesparender wäre ein Mönch. Dieser wird aber bei der geringen bewegten Wassermenge nur unzufriedenstellend funktionieren.)

Überlauf, dient gleichzeitig als Skimmer
um installationstechnisch den Aufwand zu minimieren, wir an diesen gleich der Pegelmesser für Ansteuerung der Frischwasserpumpe installiert.
Für die Pegelregelung würde ich das Relais von Finder 72.01 vorschlagen. Dies funktioniert immer, auch bei Dreckbrühe.

Ein Abwasserrohr kann an Eure Dachentwässerung angeschlossen werden.
dieses nimmt das Abwasser vom Bodenablauf und vom Skimmer auf.

Teich
Form und Tiefe wie von Dir gewünscht.
Teichrand mauern/ aus Beton gießen
Bodenablauf und eine Foliendurchführung für Skimmer einbauen.
Das Rohr vom Bodenablauf mündet in einem mindestens 200er KG-Rohr, besser wäre ein 400er Schacht, und sollte leicht fallend in diese Richtung verlegt werden.
Dort wird der Luftheber platziert.
Der Überlauf/Skimmer sollte auf der Lee-Seite, also der dem Wind abgewandten Seite, liegen.

Folie verlegen und am Rand mit einer Alu- oder Plasteleiste fixieren.
Ich würde wegen der zu erwartenden Belastung den Teich unbedingt vermörteln.

als Steuerungsmodul für Zu-und Ablauf und zur automatischen Pumpenregelung würde ich eine Logo!8 von Siemens nutzen.
Schaltzeiten beliebig programmierbar.
Dadurch auch spätere Anpassung der Zu-, Ablaufsteuerung auf den realen Schmutzanfall möglich
Ebenso kann die Steuerung auch auf die Aktivitätszeiten Deiner Lieblinge angepasst werden.

Ein Temperatursensor kann auch integriert werden. Mittels einem zusätzlichem Analogmodul, Trennverstärker und elektronischem Dimmer kann dann die Menge der Frischwasserzufuhr zusätzlich zum Pegelsensor geregelt werden. 
Das sollte auf Dauer auch die Betriebskosten senken.
Weitere Ausbaumöglichkeiten vorhanden.

Das Zulaufrohr kann direkt in den teich gelegt werden oder auch einen kleine Bachlauf bedienen.

Da der Luftheber den Teich konstruktionsbedingt nicht komplett leer saugen kann, ist eine Schmutzwasserpumpe für Reinigungsaktionen erforderlich.

Das wären meine ersten Überlegungen/Vorschläge.Wie immer nicht total preiswert, aber funktionstüchtig. 
Gern erstelle ich eine Skizze, aber nur wenn gewünscht.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich ja noch ...

U.a., wie sehen denn die baulichen Möglichkeiten an der Entnahmestelle aus?
Auf Deinem Rohrbild:
Ein Rohr dient derzeit für die Dachentwässerung und zukünftig zusätzlich noch für das Teichabwasser

Das andere ist augenscheinlich verdreckt/verstopft.
Wohin führt es?
Kann man dieses für die Frischwasserzufuhr umfunktionieren?
Falls nicht, wo/wie kann mann die mindestens 'zweizöllige' Frischwasserzufuhr realisieren?




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sven S. (19. Jan. 2020)

Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Ich darf das Wasser so, wie es vom Teichboden / aus dem Teich kommt, in den Bach leiten


Wie bekommst du denn das Schmutzwasser vom Boden in den Bachlauf? Interessant wäre auch der Höhenunterschied zwischen künftiger Teichoberfläche also Wasserstand und Einlauf Rohre.


Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Meinst du eine Schlammpumpe? Zu dieser hatte ich gelesen, dass sie nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist.


Ist eine permanente Wasser Zufuhr erforderlich oder reicht es nicht auch einmal am Tag oder aller 2/3 Tage Frischwasser zu zuführen?
Das Problem wird sicherlich der lange Ansaugweg für eine Pumpe wie sie im normalen Goldfischteich,Koiteich, o.ä. verwendet wird.
Hab aber selber zu wenig Erfahrung damit um etwas genaueres sagen zu können da haben sicherlich andere User mehr Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lumita (19. Jan. 2020)

Ich hab einen reinen Ententeich. 3x2 80 cm Tiefe. Das Wasser wechsele ich komplett alle 4 Wochen. Dafür habe ich auf dem Grundstück  Brunnenwasser. Ohne großem Aufwand Schmutzwasserpumpe rein und Wasser raus. Skimmer etc. kannst du vergessen, weil dir die __ Enten alles zerfleddern. Achtung bei der Pumpe 12 Volt unbedingt nochmals das Stromkabel im Wasser absichern, z. B. durch Leerrohr. Ausstiege nicht vergessen... ggf. Pflaster als Stufen. Gefiltert wird mit einem Biopress Oase 10000. Läuft den ganzen Winter durch. Natürlich mit Noppenfolie eingewickelt. Vielleicht auch eine Idee für Dich? Liebe Grüße, Anna


----------



## DbSam (19. Jan. 2020)

Lumita schrieb:


> Skimmer etc. kannst du vergessen


Auch ein 50er/75er Plasterohr? (Falls ja, dann wird das halt gewechselt.   )
Nur Folie? Wie bewährt sich das?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lumita (19. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Auch ein 50er/75er Plasterohr?
> (Falls ja, dann wird das halt gewechselt.   )
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Du glaubst gar nicht, was die alles kaputt kriegen. Aber Plastikrohre passt


----------



## DbSam (19. Jan. 2020)

Na ja, ich kenne die Laufenten nur durch den Besuch bei einem Bekannten, dessen Erzählungen und was man halt sonst noch so weiß.
Deshalb mein laufentengerechter Vorschlag oben, vermörtelt und ohne Pumpe im Wasser.

Ansonsten würde ich, wenn ein Bach neben dem Grundstück fließt und ich die Genehmigung hätte, statt einem Filter dann doch eher einen ständigen Wasserwechsel anstreben. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lumita (19. Jan. 2020)

Würde ich auch bevorzugen, aber du glaubst überhaupt nicht wieviel Dreck sich durch __ Enten ansammelt. Muss desöfteren die Pumpe durchspülen, da dicke Grasklumpen die Pumpe verstopfen. Ich hätte Angst, dass der Ablauf ständig verstopft wäre. Also auf alle Fälle 110mm Ablauf. Möglich ist es auf alle Fälle, aber mit wenig Arbeitsaufwand denke ich ist es schwierig. Ich frage mich nur wie man mit der Wasserleitung unter der Straße durchkommt? Natürlich würde ich auch einen ständigen Wasserwechsel empfehlen, vorausgesetzt die Wasserwerte im Bach sind in Ordnung.


----------



## DbSam (19. Jan. 2020)

Lumita schrieb:


> Würde ich auch bevorzugen, aber du glaubst überhaupt nicht wieviel Dreck sich durch __ Enten ansammelt. Muss desöfteren die Pumpe durchspülen, da dicke Grasklumpen die Pumpe verstopfen.


Deswegen der Luftheber und deswegen auch das leichte Gefälle vom Bodenablauf zum 400er Schacht für den Luftheber. 
Bei einem Meter Tiefe sollte ein 400er Schacht noch ausreichend für evtl. Problembehebungen sein.



Lumita schrieb:


> Also auf alle Fälle 110mm Ablauf.


Laut Foto liegt dort momentan mind. ein 110er KG-Rohr (Anhand der Farbe sollte das zumindest ein KG-Rohr sein und da gibt es im Regelfall nur 110er als Minimum.)
Deswegen auch die Frage, wie der Frischwasserzulauf installiert werden kann.
Ansonsten würde ich dann in dem Atemzug gleich einen 160er Ablauf installieren, mit 1% Gefälle und mit Absturzschächten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lumita (19. Jan. 2020)

^ verstehe, stand gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Sven S. (19. Jan. 2020)

Auf einen Filter würde ich bei den Vorrausetzungen verzichten. Wasser raus- Wasser rein. Ich denke der Filter setzt sich sehr schnell zu oder?


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,
Mann, was für eine Ausarbeitung!

Ich merke gerade, auch nach den Rückfragen von Sven, dass ich von einer ganz anderen Konstruktion ausgegangen bin: Dass das ganze Wasser im Becken bei Pumpenstart anfängt, von unten nach oben zu kreisen. So könnte das alte Wasser über den Überlauf abgeleitet werden. Dann haben wir nur eine Pumpe und brauchen auch keinen Pegelmesser. Eine Kombi mit dem Tschechen finde ich gut! Deswegen hatte ich die Idee, den Teich auch nur 50 cm tief zu machen. 

Zum Teich: Mir ist abgeraten worden, Folie zu verwenden. Diese wird auf Dauer durch das Schnäbeln und die Krallen der __ Enten zerstört. Betonieren ist da wohl die erste Wahl. Ich hatte auch gelesen, dass man Folie auslegen kann, die dann vermörtelt wird. Meintest du das?

Brauchen wir einen Bodenablauf, wenn wir mit „Verwirbelung“ das alte Wasser über den Überlauf entsorgen? Ein Bodenablauf muss doch auch dicht gehalten werden?


Baulichen Möglichkeiten an der Entnahmestelle sind relativ begrenzt, weil diese von der Stadt genehmigt werden müssten. Zudem würde dann die Pumpe unmittelbar an einer Fußgängerbrücke angebracht sein, so dass die Gefahr besteht, dass sie einer stiehlt.

Zum Rohrbild: Ich denke, dass wir den Zulauf über dieses rechte, verstopfte noch machen können. Gegebenenfalls müssen wir dafür etwas buddeln, ich denke aber, dass das klappt.

Danke auch an dich!
Silke


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du denn das Schmutzwasser vom Boden in den Bachlauf? Interessant wäre auch der Höhenunterschied zwischen künftiger Teichoberfläche also Wasserstand und Einlauf Rohre.


Hallo Sven, das habe ich gerade laienhaft in meiner Antwort an Carsten beschrieben


Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, auch nach den Rückfragen von Sven, dass ich von einer ganz anderen Konstruktion ausgegangen bin: Dass das ganze Wasser im Becken bei Pumpenstart anfängt, von unten nach oben zu kreisen. So könnte das alte Wasser über den Überlauf abgeleitet werden. Dann haben wir nur eine Pumpe und brauchen auch keinen Pegelmesser. Eine Kombi mit dem Tschechen finde ich gut! Deswegen hatte ich die Idee, den Teich auch nur 50 cm tief zu machen.



Zum Höhenunterschied: Das ist doch die Tiefe des Beckens…? Ich dachte da an 50 cm. Den Einlauf/Schlauch wollten wir auch von oben reinlegen, damit das Becken wirklich ganz dicht ist, also auch keine Bodenöffnung.


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Ist eine permanente Wasser Zufuhr erforderlich oder reicht es nicht auch einmal am Tag oder aller 2/3 Tage Frischwasser zu zuführen?
> Das Problem wird sicherlich der lange Ansaugweg für eine Pumpe wie sie im normalen Goldfischteich,Koiteich, o.ä. verwendet wird.
> Hab aber selber zu wenig Erfahrung damit um etwas genaueres sagen zu können da haben sicherlich andere User mehr Erfahrungen.


Mit der Möglichkeit das Dauerbetriebes möchte ich im Winter einer Vereisung vorbeugen. Den __ Enten ist tatsächlich richtig kalt, wenn sie nicht im fließenden Wasser sitzen können. Es wäre toll, wenn das klappen würde.
Für die normal Gebrauch, quasi für die allermeiste Zeit des Jahres, reicht es aber tatsächlich, wenn die Pumpe nur alle ein oder zwei Tage Frischwasser zuführt.


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Silke !
Wenn da soviel Dreck anfällt, würde ich den BA weg lassen und dafür ein "Ziehbares Standrohr" was auch im Bürstenfilter angewendet wird einbauen (Vorteil hier bei ist das Wasser abzulassen für eine Grundreinigung) und einen Überlauf für den Oberflächen Dreck,so wie es Sven schon empfohlen hat. Beide Ableitungen in 110 und durch ein 110 Abzweig verbinden. dann in eine Absetztonne  einleiten (hierbei bin auch mit Sven stimmig, kein Filter). Danach in den Bach zurück führen .
Bei dem "Ziebahren Standrohr" kommt es nicht auf eine Querschnitts-Erweiterung der Abflussrohre an, da du sowieso wieder in ein 110 Rohr einführst.
Eine entsprechende Pumpe währe die Aquamax Forte , sie pumpt von 5m bis zu 8m und ist regelbar, da dürften die 2m locker überwunden werden.


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Sven S. schrieb:


> Auf einen Filter würde ich bei den Vorrausetzungen verzichten. Wasser raus- Wasser rein. Ich denke der Filter setzt sich sehr schnell zu oder?


Jaaa!


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Silke !
> Wenn da soviel Dreck anfällt, würde ich den BA weg lassen und dafür ein "Ziehbares Standrohr" was auch im Bürstenfilter angewendet wird einbauen (Vorteil hier bei ist das Wasser abzulassen für eine Grundreinigung) und einen Überlauf für den Oberflächen Dreck,so wie es Sven schon empfohlen hat. Beide Ableitungen in 110 und durch ein 110 Abzweig verbinden. dann in eine Absetztonne  einleiten (hierbei bin auch mit Sven stimmig, kein Filter). Danach in den Bach zurück führen .
> Bei dem "Ziebahren Standrohr" kommt es nicht auf eine Querschnitts-Erweiterung der Abflussrohre an, da du sowieso wieder in ein 110 Rohr einführst.
> Eine entsprechende Pumpe währe die Aquamax Forte , sie pumpt von 5m bis zu 8m und ist regelbar, da dürften die 2m locker überwunden werden.


Hallo Ron,
Das ist eine interessante Idee! Ist denn der Anschluss von diesem ziehbaren Standrohr wirklich dicht? Ich hätte für die Grundreinigung eine separate Schmutzwasserpumpe eingesetzt. Und ich habe ehrlicherweise immer noch nicht verstanden, warum ich eine Absetztonne oder Ähnliches brauche. Warum kann ich nicht den ganzen Modder direkt in den Bach leiten?


----------



## DbSam (19. Jan. 2020)

Holla die Waldfee,   


Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Dass das ganze Wasser im Becken bei Pumpenstart anfängt, von unten nach oben zu kreisen. So könnte das alte Wasser über den Überlauf abgeleitet werden.


Verwerfe den Gedanke, das wird so nicht funktionieren.


Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir nur eine Pumpe und brauchen auch keinen Pegelmesser. Eine Kombi mit dem Tschechen finde ich gut! Deswegen hatte ich die Idee, den Teich auch nur 50 cm tief zu machen.



Du hast nur eine Pumpe, nämlich die für das Frischwasser.
Der Tscheche, also der Luftheber, der befördert das Dreckwasser etwas über das Teichniveau in das Abflussrohr.
Konstruktionen, wie 'ziehbares Standrohr', Absetztonne, etc. sind bei einem Teich mit 400er Schacht mit Luftheber nicht nötig.
Der Schacht sollte minimal 1 m tief sein, damit der Luftheber arbeiten kann.
Vor dem Pegelmesser brauchst Du keine Angst haben, dass Dingens ist simpel.
Aus meiner Sicht ist dieser für Stromsparzwecke und die Funktionalität des Lufthebers erforderlich.
(Wenn man die Steuerung dementsprechend anpasst, dann könnte man die Pegelmessung auch im 400er Luftheberschacht installieren. Denn wenn der Luftheber läuft, dann muss die Frischwasserpumpe sowieso laufen. etc. pp.)



Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch gelesen, dass man Folie auslegen kann, die dann vermörtelt wird. Meintest du das?
> ... Ein Bodenablauf muss doch auch dicht gehalten werden?


Ja, genau das meinte ich.
Es wurden an so vielen Teichen schon so viele Bodenabläufe verbaut, da müsste es mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn Deiner nicht dicht ist/wird.




Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Bauliche Möglichkeiten an der Entnahmestelle sind relativ begrenzt, weil diese von der Stadt genehmigt werden müssten.  ...
> Zum Rohrbild: Ich denke, dass wir den Zulauf über dieses rechte, verstopfte noch machen können.


Gut, dann muss halt gesaugt werden.
Hier müsste man sich über regelbare Pumpen mal schlau machen.
Das Problem ist der Stromverbrauch im Dauerbetrieb bei Frost. Alternativ kann man die Pumpe in Intervallen, abhängig von der Außentemperatur, laufen lassen.
Deswegen auch die Überlegung der Steuerung mit der Logo!8 und einem Außenthermometer.

Das verdreckte/verstopfte Rohr würde ich versuchen zu reinigen, um darauf aufbauend den richtigen Plan zu erstellen.
Wichtig wäre noch der Verlauf des Rohres. 90°-Bögen wären tödlich für den Versuch einen dicken Schlauch einzuziehen. (Dagegen sind dünne Schläuche tödlich für die Wirtschaftlichkeit.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Waldfee16 (19. Jan. 2020)

Lumita schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wie man mit der Wasserleitung unter der Straße durchkommt?


Hallo Lumita,
wir müssen nicht unter der Straße hindurch. Wir müssen nur ein bisschen buddeln und sind dann schon am Bachufer. Der Frischwasseraustausch ist für uns die optimale Lösung. Ich finde deine Schilderungen gerade sehr interessant!


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Silke!
Im allgemeinen sorgt die Viskosität des Wassers für die Dichtheit. 



Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Und ich habe ehrlicherweise immer noch nicht verstanden, warum ich eine Absetztonne oder Ähnliches brauche. Warum kann ich nicht den ganzen Modder direkt in den Bach



Das ist etwas Umwelt Schutz. 
Weisst du wer als nächstes aus dem Bach trinkt?

Sei nicht so engstirnig, im Mittelalter war es die Pest, die durch verunreinigte Gewässer hervor gebracht wurde. 
Oder mit anderen Worten :
Trinkst du gerne Milch mit __ Enten Kot vermischt? 

Die Erde braucht nicht uns..... aber wir brauchen die Erde. 

Vielleicht in dem Sinne.


----------



## Waldfee16 (20. Jan. 2020)

Liebe Foris,

ich danke euch für eure Ideen und Anregungen, die uns sicher sehr gut weiterhelfen. 
Wir steigen jetzt in die konkrete Planung ein. Wenn wir einen „Hänger“ haben, weiß ich ja, wo ich euch finde! 
Viele Grüße 

Silke


----------



## DbSam (21. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Silke,


Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen „Hänger“ haben, weiß ich ja, wo ich euch finde!



Ach was, nur einen Hänger? 

Ist ein Hänger für den ganzen Erdaushub überhaupt ausreichend? Braucht Ihr nicht mehrere?
Sonst sind wir doch viel zu schnell fertig ...
lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bitte, gern.


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2020)

Waldfee16 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich ja das Wasser zirkulieren lassen, damit es nicht zufriert.


Zirkulation ist nicht unbedingt nötig, da reicht ein Sauerstoffsprudelstein, dicht unter der Oberfläche, dann friert das Wasser auch nicht ein . 
https://www.teich-profi.de/teichbeluefter/


----------



## Lumita (21. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Waldfee! Wir haben seit 2014 fünf Laufenten.  Bei mir klappt das mit dem Filter ganz gut. Natürlich muss nach Bedarf die Pumpe mal gespült werden, da die __ Enten v.a. Rasen in den Teich tragen und dieser Rasen im Pumpenrad verklumpt. Ich reinige nach Bedarf. Der Druckfilter wird ca. 4 bis 5 mal pro Jahr gereinigt. Das Problem ist der Außenbereich (Teichrand). Sollte es mal kräftig regnen und der Teich geht über, dann sieht es Drumherum aus als wäre Woodstock in meinem Garten. Aus diesem Grund haben wir große Steine (Findlinge) um die Pfütze gelegt, um Matscheerde vom Wasser fern zuhalten. Kieselsteine werden auch im Teich versenkt. Unser Ententeich wird nach Bedarf gereinigt. Im Winter werfen wir nachts eine Schwimmbadnoppenfolie über das Wasser. Der Druckfilter ist eingegraben und mit Noppenfolie isoliert. Wir hatten hier schon mehrere Wochen -15 Grad und noch nie ist das Wasser zugefroren. Tagsüber halten die Enten das Wasserloch offen. Hier die Entis


----------

